# OPKs - 2 LH surge detections in one month



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I'm wondering if any of you have experienced this too  I'm using Clearblue digital OPKs and I got a LH surge on Friday so I was straight back to bed for some BMS   with hubby.  For some reason I continued to test and on Saturday there was no LH surge and then this morning it was back again.  A similar thing happened about 8 months ago and I got my hopes up thinking if I have potentially ovulated twice then my chances of getting pg was higher - that obviously never happened though  

Does this ever happen to anyone else?  How reliable are these tests as if I hadn't tested again (as the instructions say you don't have to) then I potentially would have missed my peak fertility days?  Do you think the first one was a false alarm?

Sorry for all the questions but my mind is boggling!  xxxxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lily, I just read your post and see you got a BFP!   What a fab Christmas present! Obviously going back to bed was the right thing to do!  

Good luck with your pregnancy   xx


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Cay - we are delighted. It actually turned out I had 3 lh surges that month each one a day apart do worth carrying on with opks for a few extra days x


----------

